# Alpha Strength Gym Equipment



## ALPHASTRENGTH (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey folk's just a quick post saying hello and who we are. Alpha Strength was founded over a year ago after seeing a gap in the market for good heavy duty equipment at resonable prices as there's alot of chinese equipment being sold over in the UK and Ireland at the moment. Please have a look at our site and view our online store. We also can custom make all equipment to your specifications so you are always getting exactly what you need. Over the past year we have grown rapidly supplying equipment to loads of gyms, boxes, clubs, studios, home gyms and more.

To find out more about us check out

*www.alpha-strength.co.uk*

*Find us on Facebook too!!!!*


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's a few spelling mistakes on your website, just so you know.


----------



## ALPHASTRENGTH (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers man, i'll get a look at it when i get a chance.


----------



## ALPHASTRENGTH (Mar 8, 2015)

Some of our most recent work


----------

